# Cleaning algae on a CO2 diffuser?



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe some people asked about this already but I can't find it using search. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Bleach, then dechlorinator.

Might be overkill, but here's what I do every week on my CO2 diffuser:

1) Put in small container, use its suction cup/s to keep it upright.
2) Pour bleach until it is filled to the "rim". Leave for 5 minutes.
3) Fill container with water. Leave for 5 minutes.
4) Remove all water from container
5) Pour Prime until it is filled to the "rim". Leave for 5 minutes.
6) Fill container with water. Leave for 5 minutes.
7) Remove all water from container
8) Smell diffuser. Any hint of bleach - do #5-7 again.

Last night I completely forgot that my diffuser has been sitting on the kitchen counter with bleach on it, so it was still smelling like bleach after my Prime treatment - bleach probably got INTO the diffuser. I connected the diffuser to my CO2 system, let CO2 run while the diffuser was in a container of 25% Prime 75% Tap water, for around 15 minutes. After that, the diffuser now smells like Prime LOL!


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

pour h2o2 and let it sit til h2o2 soaks into the diffuser, then pour more h2o2 and repeat...

Then soak the diffuser in pure water, and it should be good without messing with bleach.

if u have an unused syringe u can put tubing on it, and the diffuser and try to use pressure to push the h2o2 out for faster cleaning...

should only take 15 min tops if u load h2o2 and inject it though the diffuser via syringe.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Naekuh said:


> pour h2o2 and let it sit til h2o2 soaks into the diffuser, then pour more h2o2 and repeat...
> 
> Then soak the diffuser in pure water, and it should be good without messing with bleach.
> 
> ...



Do you know where I can get the H2O2?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Naekuh said:


> pour h2o2 and let it sit til h2o2 soaks into the diffuser, then pour more h2o2 and repeat...
> 
> Then soak the diffuser in pure water, and it should be good without messing with bleach.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

sunyang730 said:


> Do you know where I can get the H2O2?


It's hydrogen peroxide. About $1 at your local drug store.


----------

